# Porthole geht aktuell nicht mehr

## YPenguin

Mit meiner Version von Portage (2.3.27) will Porthole nicht mehr starten.

Habt ihr das Problem auch?

----------

## musv

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Habt ihr das Problem auch?

 

Nö, 

Installiert: Portage-2.3.24-r1 + Porthole 0.6.1-r4

----------

## YPenguin

Nach Downgrade (auf 2.3.24) geht es jetzt wieder.

Da sollten die Portage-Entwickler vielleicht auch ein Auge drauf haben, denn Porthole ist für eine einigermaßen bequeme Verwaltung doch wichtig.

----------

## musv

Ich hab's seit Jahren installiert, aber eigentlich noch nie wirklich verwendet. Es ist ganz ok, wenn man mal einen Überblick braucht, welche Schriftarten z.B. alles so im Portage enthalten sind. Aber für die Installation würde ich es nicht verwenden.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich brauche den Überblick - auch, weil ich die Methode immer alles zu updaten nicht mehr mache. Es kostet im Verhältnis zum Nutzen zu viel Zeit. Statt dessen achte ich darauf, dass Schlüsselpakete nicht zu alt werden und beim Rest brauche ich nicht die neueste Version.

----------

## musv

Dafür gibt es eigentlich die Unterscheidung zwischen: 

```
emerge -uDN world

emerge -u world
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert bei mir immer noch (schon seit Jahren im Gebrauch). 

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.24-r1::gentoo  USE="(ipc) native-extensions xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-rsync-verify) (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_5 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/porthole-0.6.1-r5::gentoo  USE="nls" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB
```

----------

